# Xtant 404m Amp With Owners Manual Excellent Condition



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Great little amps, these. I paid about the same for mine 4 years ago but this is in much, much better shape! 

GLWS!


----------

